
Show HN: Festival Hunt – Discover, filter and sort music festivals - craze3
https://festivalhunt.com
======
conflagration
Nice service to get an initial overview. I am a regular festival-goer, but I
prefer to go to more "underground"-ish festival (for the lack of a better
word). Those festivals don't necessarily want to be easily discoverable (i.e.
the Fusion festival in Germany goes great lengths to suppress the hype around
it).

For me the discoverability problem is another one: In recent years, I am
listening to so many new bands and musicians, that I am totally loosing track
of their names. It occurred to me more than one time, that someone was talking
about a band, whose name I thought I never heard before, to later find out
that they did a song or album, that I actually listened a lot. This also goes
for festivals: I walk around at a festival and hear a familiar song playing
somewhere and realize, that there is a band playing that I enjoy a lot, but
whose name I didn't remember at all. I know other people have this problem too
and I assume this is a by-product of the UX of streaming music (when you have
to put a CD or vinyl on every time you want to listen to a band, ofc you learn
the names much faster).

So what I actually need is a service, where I can paste a link to a festival
website, which the service scrapes and does entity recognition on. Then the
resulting list of bands should be matched against my Spotify history and tell
me the matches (either because I actually listened to the bands, or by some
means of collaborative filtering). I am thinking about doing this in script
form for this years Fusion festival, but would also like to know, if more
people are interested in a service like this.

~~~
gripfx
Songkick does exactly this. Links with various music and social media
accounts, then matches concerts and festivals in areas that you specify.
Whenever a concert is announced by an artist I listen to in a city I have
selected, I get an email with details on where and when tickets are on sale.

~~~
conflagration
Thanks for mentioning Songkick, I just registered there and looks like a good
service overall. Reminds me of some of the last.fm functionality I was using
in the past for that matter. What its still missing, is support for the
functionality I described for festivals. Yes, they match festivals for you,
but they don't tell you, which bands you should see there. Also they would
have to update their database pretty often to i.e. work for Fusion festival,
which announces the line-up only a few days prior to the festival, or to
account for additions to/changes in festival line-ups.

~~~
gripfx
IIRC bands that you track are in bold on an events page. No predictions on who
you should see though, that's probably out of their wheelhouse. I do think
they have some kind of API acces to ticketing sites though because more than
once the emails I get had working links to artist presale that I could use.
Another app that I use is Dice. Not sure what the avaibility is outside of the
UK but I have got (relevant) suggested events based on other tickets I bought
from them.

------
cr1895
It's very light on festivals outside of America. I didn't notice a single
Dutch one. There are dozens and dozens, and that's just one country.

~~~
kurjam
Yeah, from now until end of December there's just one listing for a metal
festival in Europe.

I'm not really expecting to see all the small ones but would be nice to have
the major ones at least.

Site looks nice and it's kind of comfortable to skim over the stuff and filter
a bit. I'm not really a huge fan of the genre icons, some of them don't really
make sense for me and look a bit like placeholders imho.

Other than that, good job and good luck.

------
zeitg3ist
It would be nice to be able to filter by continent/country. Not living in the
US, 90% of the festivals listed on the website are irrelevant to me.

------
h0h0h0h0111
I've been toying with a similar idea for Europe, cool to see there are others.
Looks pretty nice for a first iteration. UI needs a little more tidying and
some images (e.g. the festival lineup image on
[https://festivalhunt.com/ultra](https://festivalhunt.com/ultra)) lose their
aspect ratio.

How much of this did you manually input, and how much is scraped?

Keep up the good work!

------
_nowbotica
Your content would be more useful to a European audience if you added a a less
generic electric dance music category, Techno, House and Drum and Bass would a
be great addition. Otherwise, good work, useful thing.

------
dawhizkid
I know new social networks are so 2010, but I honestly can’t believe there
isn’t a mainstream social app that shows popular upcoming live events
(concerts, festivals, events , etc) near you or elsewhere with an RSVP
function to see who is going (and thus see events that are trending or popular
and upcoming).

Eventbrite and Facebook sort of do this but neither have event features that
are really optimized for this IMO.

Would definitely use that all the time.

~~~
minimalist
Last.fm does this and has existed since the early 2000s. It had such a nice,
active community in the audioscrobbler days. The community is a ghost of its
former self after the sell-out to CBS, departure of the founders, redesigns
that were reviled by the community, and advent of spotify, which slowly
implemented many of the features that made last.fm useful.

------
pmohun
The very first result, Coachella, is listed as $300. Having attended multiple
times (and going again in 3 days), I can assure you that the actual cost is
much higher.

It makes me skeptical of the rest of the information displayed for festivals I
am less familiar with.

------
Cub3
Date formatting is backwards for a UK audience might be worth using the
browsers locale

------
tdhz77
Can't find fyre festival.

------
marssaxman
Seems odd to include Burning Man - if you go there expecting it to be a music
festival like the rest of these, you're likely to have a bad time. I mean,
yes, it does so happen that a lot of people bring mini-festivals to share as
art projects, but that's not what the event itself is about.

------
majortennis
I know we can use OCR but just thinking about how festival lineups are often
an image with a crazy font for different bands and yeah the exclusivity or
underground elements for this hurts my head. I shall investigate the alt text
for festival lineup images

------
deanclatworthy
This is great. I had this exact same idea and half-coded it about 7 years ago
(called it festmap). I wanted to also index the artists, but gave up when I
realised how difficult it was to scrape.

Nice job, it's clear, and easy to use.

------
motivated_gear
Backend seems down for me. Also the second filter date picker is positioned so
its off my screen (23" standard monitor). Cool concept though and it seemed to
work for others judging from the other HN comments

------
raspypy
[https://www.musicfestivalwizard.com](https://www.musicfestivalwizard.com)
This one suits me nice. Relevant info through adequate filtering.

------
stevehiehn
I would legitimately use this. I just moved to Vancouver, Canada & had to do
some serious Reddit research to find all the small/midsize fests. Is it crowd-
sourced data?

------
dzsofa
I just have a tiny comment: you seem to have quite a few console logs left in
the code (for debugging reasosns perhaps?), but it would look nicer if you
could remove them. :)

~~~
dylan604
I've wondered about this myself. There are times when I debug with
console.log/.error during the dev cycle with potentially sensitive data that I
would definitely remove before deploying. There are other times when I have
output that just kind of lets me know where things are during execution where
I've had the internal discussion of leaving them in or not. I usually lean on
removing them all. However, I've had the console open on several large sites,
and they are constantly filing up the console with output. It seems like it is
mainly the 3rd-party libraries that sites include. Even Amazon's home page
outputs content to the console.

<sidebar> However, it is oddly satisfying for me to see the console full of
warnings from Firefox of 'Request to access cookie was blocked' or 'Loading
failed for the <script> with source _googleadservices or_ doubleclick' type of
messages.

------
jlgosse
This is amazing, and something I have been looking for for a long time. One
problem though, at least EDC, Govenor's Ball and Bonnaroo dates all seem to be
wrong

------
blakesterz
What's running the backend? Is it open source?

------
taxidump
It would be nice to filter out/in Live Nation, large corp. ect. events. I
personally like the idie fests. Great job!

------
peterownen2
I like it. Since when are you live and which features do you plan next?

------
bflesch
I like the concept, and great CSS animation for the listings!

~~~
aloisdg
I miss Metro Design

------
s_y_n_t_a_x
ImagineFest is missing (EDM camping festival in Georgia)

------
dylanz
Where does the data come from, and, why isn't Dirtybird Campout on the list?

